
Can you beat a quantum computer? - efangs
https://mindi.io
======
iliazin
Pretty cool, this took me awhile to solve.

~~~
akosenko
took me 10 seconds, lol

------
mskoenz
I can :D but larger instances might be tricky...

------
winklerg
more levels please

